# 1LT Reverse camera not working.



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I can only think of three things: Bad camera, bad wiring, or it was a incomplete 3rd party install of a upgraded system. I could be wrong, but I wouldn't think a 1LT would typically have a backup camera.

But if you start with the backup camera itself, I think you'll quickly figure out if it original or not.


----------



## Waun (Jan 8, 2019)

I did call a dealer after your reply with the VIN number and they said it did come with a camera originally. So I will start with the other options. Thank you for your help


----------

